# Wing Integrity/Covering Expertise Request



## GreggCostabile (Sep 18, 2011)

Gang, my 1985 S-1S has original Ceconite fabric with urethane paint. The upper wing, bottom right side fabric is a bit rippled and the paint is peeling. The fabric is looser there than anywhere else but seems to be in fair shape, I'm more worried about what's going on underneath. Is there anyone in the Crestview, FL region out there that might help me assess things? Is anyone attending the Biplane fly-in at Ozark, AL next week? Appreciate any help. -Gregg C.


----------

